# Phantom Black TT-RS Setup



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

My car comes in end of Feb/beginning of March and I'm having a hard time waiting.

Anyways, I wanted to get thoughts on the cleanest look for a Phantom Black w Tech Pack. I was thinking of 20 percent tint and powder coating the wheels matte black. Comments appreciated!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Keep it simple and clean!  

Which wheels are you getting?? Ive gotten so many compliments about the 2 tone 19s that are on mine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Agree completely. I'm all about keeping it simple. I would have gotten the titanium pack but it wasn't available when I ordered my car because apparently a ship sunk or something that was carrying the raw materials for the paint, so I'm left with the wheels that you have but no titanium finish. That's why I wanted to have them powder coated. Just trying to figure out the right color to powder coat. I think a glossy black wouldn't look good...


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Your ride looks killer btw!


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

I did 35% tint on all windows except front, which I tinted 50%. The percentage looks great without compromising the night vision.

Overall, I love the look the car now has... streamlined, aggressive and by having all windows tinted with the same product, the windows/looks have continuity front to back (rather than the front windshield contrasting).


















As for the wheel color for powercoating, I'd suggest getting the 2 stage titanium color that Forgestar has (see below).


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

J662 said:


> My car comes in end of Feb/beginning of March and I'm having a hard time waiting.
> 
> Anyways, I wanted to get thoughts on the cleanest look for a Phantom Black w Tech Pack. I was thinking of 20 percent tint and powder coating the wheels matte black. Comments appreciated!


By the way, Byers Imports in Columbus, Ohio (next to airport ) has a Phantom Black TT RS with all options (MSRP $66,750). The car has 53 miles on it.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

TT--AUDI--S4 said:


> I did 35% tint on all windows except front, which I tinted 50%. The percentage looks great without compromising the night vision.
> 
> Overall, I love the look the car now has... streamlined, aggressive and by having all windows tinted with the same product, the windows/looks have continuity front to back (rather than the front windshield contrasting).
> 
> ...


You're car is dialed. So clean. Thanks for the info on the tint. Those Forgestars are killer looking. It's tough to find a wheel that would look good on the RS and that is one of the few. How good is Forgestar? They seem inexpensive compared to HRE's, for example. I like the stock wheels quite a bit but if I went with the forgestars what offset would work and would the car fit a 20" without rub?

I'm in San Diego and wonder if my Audi rep could have that one shipped here from Ohio. Do you by chance know what options it has on it?


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

On Phantom Blk, what's your opinion on the gunmetal and the black matte below


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

TT--AUDI--S4 said:


> I did 35% tint on all windows except front, which I tinted 50%. The percentage looks great without compromising the night vision.
> 
> Overall, I love the look the car now has... streamlined, aggressive and by having all windows tinted with the same product, the windows/looks have continuity front to back (rather than the front windshield contrasting).
> 
> ...


Who did your tint? I'm in powell also.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

J662 said:


> On Phantom Blk, what's your opinion on the gunmetal and the black matte below
> 
> [/IMG]





J662 said:


> Agree completely. I'm all about keeping it simple. I would have gotten the titanium pack but it wasn't available when I ordered my car because apparently a ship sunk or something that was carrying the raw materials for the paint, so I'm left with the wheels that you have but no titanium finish. That's why I wanted to have them powder coated. Just trying to figure out the right color to powder coat. I think a glossy black wouldn't look good...


I've got a mate who's got a black 125i M Sport (it's always clean), and as good as it looks with the standard rims but in gloss black; whenever I see the one drive by with the standard wheels in silver it looks ALOT fresher and classier.. I think the black rim thing has gone out a bit and it depends on the car and style/size of the rim. I think if you can't have the 2 tone 19" rims; try getting your hand on the standard 20" rims (like old RS4 wheels but in 20)..


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> I've got a mate who's got a black 125i M Sport (it's always clean), and as good as it looks with the standard rims but in gloss black; whenever I see the one drive by with the standard wheels in silver it looks ALOT fresher and classier.. I think the black rim thing has gone out a bit and it depends on the car and style/size of the rim. I think if you can't have the 2 tone 19" rims; try getting your hand on the standard 20" rims (like old RS4 wheels but in 20)..


you bring up a really good point. I think below is the golden ticket. I LOVE the RS4 wheels. I wonder how heavy they are compared to the Tt rs stockers:


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

J662 said:


> you bring up a really good point. I think below is the golden ticket. I LOVE the RS4 wheels. I wonder how heavy they are compared to the Tt rs stockers:


Apparently they're the lightest. It was brought up somewhere in the forum. Those are chromeish - try for the OEM ones. 

Only thing is being 20s your rims go from 255/35 19 to 255/30 20 so your ride is a bit stiffer, rubber is more expensive and through corners it won't be as good as the 19s on the TT. Looks wise they're epic though!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> Apparently they're the lightest. It was brought up somewhere in the forum. Those are chromeish - try for the OEM ones.
> 
> Only thing is being 20s your rims go from 255/35 19 to 255/30 20 so your ride is a bit stiffer, rubber is more expensive and through corners it won't be as good as the 19s on the TT. Looks wise they're epic though!!!
> 
> ...


You bring up a good point. I def wouldn't want to compromise the handling for looks. Now, if they make the RS4 wheel in 19's...


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

J662 said:


> You bring up a good point. I def wouldn't want to compromise the handling for looks. Now, if they make the RS4 wheel in 19's...


What was the original RS4 wheel size?? I think it may have been 19s, if it is check out the offset and see if it works 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah I think it was 19s. I'll check the offset as I'm sure that's diff. 

So I saw the ttrs in person for the first time (and test drove it). The wheels look great in the standard alloy finish...better than I thought. When I get mine I'll start with the tint then go from there...


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

J662 said:


> Yeah I think it was 19s. I'll check the offset as I'm sure that's diff.
> 
> So I saw the ttrs in person for the first time (and test drove it). The wheels look great in the standard alloy finish...better than I thought. When I get mine I'll start with the tint then go from there...


I think that's a great idea! 

Otherwise look through our picture thread and see some of the rims put on other TTRS' around the world - some looked great !


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

I've scoured this thread and found a few decent ones! I posted a few diff ones in the 19" wheel option thread to get some opinions


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

J662 said:


> You're car is dialed. So clean. Thanks for the info on the tint. Those Forgestars are killer looking. It's tough to find a wheel that would look good on the RS and that is one of the few. How good is Forgestar? They seem inexpensive compared to HRE's, for example. I like the stock wheels quite a bit but if I went with the forgestars what offset would work and would the car fit a 20" without rub?


Thanks! I'm no expert** (yet) but from the information I've gathered on wheel fitment on the RS, it seems that 9" width ET44 is max you can go w/out rubbing. I ordered 9" width ET45 based on the manufacturer's specific recommendation for the Mk2 TTs. 

And yes, you can do 20" wheels with a 255/30 tire. There is a black TT RS with 20" HRE (P40s I believe) that has been posted on this (and other) TT forums.



J662 said:


> I'm in San Diego and wonder if my Audi rep could have that one shipped here from Ohio. Do you by chance know what options it has on it?


I don't know for sure, but I do know that after selling their first 2 TT RS cars in about 1 week, they were hoping to hold on to this one a bit longer (to get more showroom traffic).

To know for sure, contact Matt Knealand or Bart at Byers (614-864-5180).:thumbup:

**Expert = someone that has made all the mistakes in a very narrow field.


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

Forgestar wheels are not forged. They are technically cast wheels. That is why they are priced inexpensive.

Here's the pictures of the TT-RS on HRE P40

Audi-TT-RS-P40-Satin-Black by HRE Wheels, on Flickr


Audi TT-RS P40 Satin Black Moving by HRE Wheels, on Flickr


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for this. I think those p40s look amazing. I actually called HRE and and they quoted me something like 2100/wheel. There are located about 4 miles from my house so I may stop by to talk to them and have a look in person


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

My P40's are on order and should be done in about another week. I went with 19x9 et50 with tinted clear coat finish. Not cheap by any measure but no lightweight forged wheels are from what I can tell.


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

*AAP*



blimey said:


> Who did your tint? I'm in powell also.


I apologize, but I missed your post somehow.

Auto Appearance Professionals did the window tint.

They have a dedicated person that does nothing but tinting for them and it shows.

Very conscientious with their work and easy to work with. I'd recommend them.

Feel free to PM me to further discuss.


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

Black BeauTTy said:


> My P40's are on order and should be done in about another week. I went with 19x9 et50 with tinted clear coat finish. Not cheap by any measure but no lightweight forged wheels are from what I can tell.


Yes, you're right. 

You get what you pay for. I have Champion RG5 wheels on my other ride and they were pricey (retail), but have proven their strength many times over. I was initially attracted to them by their design and then loved them once I heard about their construction and light weight. Thing is, I bought them for a song and would not have paid full price. As great as they are, it is hard to justify 3-4 times the cost when there are now so many great design alterntives.

Granted, the Forgestar wheels are not technically fully forged wheels but a hybrid construction, I still have confidence they are strong enough. At 1/5 the price quoted above for the HRE, I figure it was worth a try. Will report once I receive them.

:wave:


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

bugzy said:


> Forgestar wheels are not forged. They are technically cast wheels. That is why they are priced inexpensive.
> 
> Here's the pictures of the TT-RS on HRE P40
> 
> ...


Damn you, posting those beautiful wheels on this forum, AND on a black TT RS!



Good stuff, wish I could ju$tify.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm sure they'll be great. I have had this HRE itch for a long time and feel the RS is a worthy machine. Just couldn't do it for the mkI. Went with Ronal LZ's instead at a fraction of the price. For the RS, I'm taking no prisoners! :screwy:


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

TT--AUDI--S4 said:


> I apologize, but I missed your post somehow.
> 
> Auto Appearance Professionals did the window tint.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.I saw their ad.Nice to see a recommendation.I will check them out.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Rims look sick man!! Great choice!!! Can't wait to see them on yours 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm on the fence and don't know if I can justify spending 8g's on wheels. Not to mention another 1,200 or so on tires! BUT those HREs are off the chain and will offer some weight reduction from the stockers. Anyone know how much we could get for selling the stock 19" US wheel including the Toyos?


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Just buy the Neuspeed ones then. Way lighter than the stock. Plus you can drop any insert you want in them!

http://www.neuspeed.com/266/24/0/2414/881404s-rse14-light-weight-wheel.html




J662 said:


> I'm on the fence and don't know if I can justify spending 8g's on wheels. Not to mention another 1,200 or so on tires! BUT those HREs are off the chain and will offer some weight reduction from the stockers. Anyone know how much we could get for selling the stock 19" US wheel including the Toyos?


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

sentari said:


> Just buy the Neuspeed ones then. Way lighter than the stock. Plus you can drop any insert you want in them!
> 
> http://www.neuspeed.com/266/24/0/2414/881404s-rse14-light-weight-wheel.html


Not a bad option. Only thing is i would want to do a matte black and it looks like they only have a gloss black. Plus the offset looks kind of "flat".. 
I don't need to go super cheap. I'd say budget is about 800/wheel


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

I would recommend the BBS CH-R's in 19x9.5 ET 45 for $670 /wheel. They have silver, titanium and black finishes - one for everyone! I'd be pretty confident this wheel with a 255/35 would provide a rub free setup. 

These are the wheels I would buy right now, but I am waiting for a while because I really really like the look of the Titanium finish stock wheels on the car.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

bigstu said:


> I would recommend the BBS CH-R's in 19x9.5 ET 45 for $670 /wheel. They have silver, titanium and black finishes - one for everyone! I'd be pretty confident this wheel with a 255/35 would provide a rub free setup.
> 
> These are the wheels I would buy right now, but I am waiting for a while because I really really like the look of the Titanium finish stock wheels on the car.


Thanks for the recommendation. Looks pretty clean.


----------



## Tijji (Jun 9, 2011)

saw this once on a meeting, looks just hot in my opinion 










high gloss compressed RS4 wheels:heart:


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

bigstu said:


> I would recommend the BBS CH-R's in 19x9.5 ET 45 for $670 /wheel. They have silver, titanium and black finishes - one for everyone! I'd be pretty confident this wheel with a 255/35 would provide a rub free setup.
> 
> These are the wheels I would buy right now, but I am waiting for a while because I really really like the look of the Titanium finish stock wheels on the car.


Before the (custom sized) Forgestar came along, this was the wheel I considered buying from Tirerack. However, I became concerned with the 9.5 ET45 offset. See, I ran 10 mm spacers on my stock rear wheels and experienced rubbing (net offset 9" ET42). When I inquired about the wheel's net offset compared to my stock wheel with 10 mm spacers (9.5" ET45 = 9" ET38.7 vs 9" ET42) I was told that to be sure rubbing did not occur that I would need to modify the wheel well or liner to be sure rubbing did not occur.

So, based on my experience, rubbing would occur with 255/35 tires (the same tires I had when I ran 10 mm spacers on the rear stock wheels).


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

Tijji said:


> saw this once on a meeting, looks just hot in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

TT--AUDI--S4 said:


> Before the (custom sized) Forgestar came along, this was the wheel I considered buying from Tirerack. However, I became concerned with the 9.5 ET45 offset. See, I ran 10 mm spacers on my stock rear wheels and experienced rubbing (net offset 9" ET42). When I inquired about the wheel's net offset compared to my stock wheel with 10 mm spacers (9.5" ET45 = 9" ET38.7 vs 9" ET42) I was told that to be sure rubbing did not occur that I would need to modify the wheel well or liner to be sure rubbing did not occur.
> 
> So, based on my experience, rubbing would occur with 255/35 tires (the same tires I had when I ran 10 mm spacers on the rear stock wheels).


You are right! I asked Jason (imodTTS) for the specs on his new VMR setup with the matte green wrap (same spec as the BBS CH-R's. This is what he said:

"The VMR wheels are 19x9.5 with a +45 offset and the tires are 245/35 pzeros for a bit of stretch to bevel under the fenders during hard cornering. Love the VMRs on the TT. Especially with the concave centers it looks great on our car. As for fender mods, i removed all of the inside fender liner bolts and also shaved off the rear bumper/ fender clip at the 1:00 position. No issues and no regrets!"

Also, let it be known that with the OEM wheel and tire setup dropped 1inch on H&R springs - I rub a little bit under hard cornering. So I am pretty sure to have any decent wheel/tire setup you are going to have to mod at least that rear bumper/fender clip.

Pics of Jason's Green Ops TTS with VMR wheels


----------

